# SQ Events in the Pacific NW



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Does anyone know of any SQ competitions or events in the Pacific NW (Washington/Oregon)? I can't find anything in this section or Google.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Only one in Oregon will be Surf City in August on the beach in Lincoln City. Next one is in Lynnwood Washington on June 24th. There used to be more a few years ago. 

This link will show whats coming up. https://northwestspl.com/events
Would like to try to have a Get Together here in the Portland area this Summer.


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Exactly what I was looking for. And I'd be down for a meetup in Portland sometime.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

There is only a few people on this Forum from the Portland area. Would be cool to get everyone to meet up and do some demos. Going to see if one of the shops in the Portland area would be willing to have it at there shop and if not some other spot.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

It's called surf City soundoff. Find it on Facebook. 

I'm from Salem

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

If anyone is from the Portland Metro Area or closeby, post here if you would like to come to a meet-up!


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

We've tried before. There is like 4 of us heh. Best bet is surf City.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## thehikingdude (May 31, 2018)

New member here. I've just completed my system upgrade and would be very interested in any sort of get together. I'm here in Vancouver, WA.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

You might want to get in touch with Steve McIntyre. He runs the MECA events up that way. He also set up a Facebook page for the events. 

https://www.facebook.com/people/Meca-NW/100010397678728


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

rton20s said:


> You might want to get in touch with Steve McIntyre. He runs the MECA events up that way. He also set up a Facebook page for the events.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/people/Meca-NW/100010397678728


Meca did one show last year. No one has posted on his face book in 2 years. Even if there is only 4 or 5 people I would still be down for a meet up for demos


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

So there's 3 of us so far lol. I'll try looking for more of us.


----------



## Rainstar (May 22, 2017)

Oregon is only a 10 hour drive from Where I am I could make it to one but my car wont be done til SEPT-OCT so looks like perhaps next year.


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Wow kudos to you for being willing to drive that far. I'll take any opportunity to hear anyone's car so make it up here when you can!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Rainstar said:


> Oregon is only a 10 hour drive from Where I am I could make it to one but my car wont be done til SEPT-OCT so looks like perhaps next year.


Everything worth having is worth waiting for 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainstar (May 22, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> Everything worth having is worth waiting for
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


watch me call up every owner of a Apicella Auto Sound Stamped car. Ask them about the rat bastard about to be whipped.

On another note: The girl I waited for is with another man :dead_horse::dead_horse:


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Rainstar said:


> On another note: The girl I waited for is with another man :dead_horse::dead_horse:


Ergo, not worth having!


I second the suggestion to at least get in touch with Steve..... he’s got a good line on everything SQ happening in these parts.


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Ooh I didn't know Nick was gonna work on your car Rainstar. Now I want to hear it even more.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

In 2017 there were two MECA events held in WA, one in BC and none in Oregon. Unfortunately, I am not seeing anything scheduled for 2018 yet. I know Steve has been trying to find shops/locations willing to host events as well as individuals willing to get trained and judge.


----------



## thehikingdude (May 31, 2018)

If you guys are interested in an unofficial gathering for fun, tunes and beers let me know. There's an empty lot next to the Brickhouse Pub in Vancouver. I'll buy your first beer!


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

Free beer!!! I’m in, Lol. I’m off work 6/16-6/22 I could make it to a get together then. I’m up in Renton so only a couple hours away.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

thehikingdude said:


> If you guys are interested in an unofficial gathering for fun, tunes and beers let me know. There's an empty lot next to the Brickhouse Pub in Vancouver. I'll buy your first beer!


I would be down for that. Let figure out a date that works for all.


----------



## thehikingdude (May 31, 2018)

I will be out of town from 6/27-30. Weekends work the best for me.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

How about 6/17 it is a Sunday. Say around 12 noon


----------



## thehikingdude (May 31, 2018)

That's Father's Day, so I'll be hanging out with my Dad and kids. Any other dates?
Edit: Which I hadn't even thought of until my wife reminded me. Sorry.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

How about Saturday 6/16. And Kramer’s auto body and car stereo will host it. There in forest grove. Will have a bbq for lunch too and for Ayone some beer


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Can't do the 16th unfortunately. Got something going on already.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

*popcorn*

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Jscoyne2 said:


> *popcorn*
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


Sure popcorn too. Well the following Sunday is the comp up north. So Saturday could be a nice tuning / demo session. That would be the 23rd


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Anyone gonna be at "NWSQ #3 Cartunz MotorSports SQ Soundoff presented by Silencer Inc. June 24 @ 9:00 am - 5:00 pm"?


----------



## brewmastr (Jul 3, 2015)

I'd be interested in meeting up, I'm pretty much free any weekend.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

mattkim1337 said:


> Anyone gonna be at "NWSQ #3 Cartunz MotorSports SQ Soundoff presented by Silencer Inc. June 24 @ 9:00 am - 5:00 pm"?


I will be there


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Did any of you guys meet up yet? Also, does one have to compete at an SQ comp to listen to other people's cars or can I just show up? May go to NWSQ #3 Cartunz MotorSports SQ Soundoff on June 24. Only 2hr20min drive.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

mattkim1337 said:


> Did any of you guys meet up yet? Also, does one have to compete at an SQ comp to listen to other people's cars or can I just show up? May go to NWSQ #3 Cartunz MotorSports SQ Soundoff on June 24. Only 2hr20min drive.


Nope, Nobody has met up yet. At the Comp you do not have to be a member or compete to listen to other peoples cars. Everyone is always happy to give you a demo


----------



## gabrialm (Aug 18, 2018)

I used to live in Vancouver, BC until recently. Now a bit further east in Calgary, AB. I'd totally be down to make a road trip out west next summer. A bit too late into the year now to drive out with work etc.

I'm just wrapping up a mostly old school SQ build in my 2002 Chevy Avalanche. Not much around here for SQ comp's either. Had to start a local FB group to gather all the SQ folks together, lol.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Biggest show of the year is in lincoln city oregon next weekend


gabrialm said:


> I used to live in Vancouver, BC until recently. Now a bit further east in Calgary, AB. I'd totally be down to make a road trip out west next summer. A bit too late into the year now to drive out with work etc.
> 
> I'm just wrapping up a mostly old school SQ build in my 2002 Chevy Avalanche. Not much around here for SQ comp's either. Had to start a local FB group to gather all the SQ folks together, lol.


Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrialm (Aug 18, 2018)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Biggest show of the year is in lincoln city oregon next weekend
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


Yeah unfortunately I won't be in Vancouver until Sept 1st, but next year I will plan my trips accordingly, and give myself time to get down to Oregon.


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

@Jscoyne2 
Would you say that there's a significant SQ crowd at surf city, or is it mainly SPL?


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

mattkim1337 said:


> @Jscoyne2
> Would you say that there's a significant SQ crowd at surf city, or is it mainly SPL?


Well there is an entire day dedicated to sq. I think it was like 14 cars last year

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

There was 21 cars in SQ last year. It has grown every year. There is more SPL cars there on Sunday then SQ on Saturday. There seems to be more of a SPL crowd in the PNW then SQ but if your looking for a event to attend this is the one to go to. I will be there next Saturday. I have competed there since it started and is the only event in Oregon


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Im free on Sunday. Anyone wanna meet up. I'd be willing to meet somewhere between Salem and Portland. Vancouver is a touch too far for me. Pm me or quote me if you want :3


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Im free on Sunday. Anyone wanna meet up. I'd be willing to meet somewhere between Salem and Portland. Vancouver is a touch too far for me. Pm me or quote me if you want :3


Oh you're the Spotify SPDIF guy lol. I would like to hear your setup . I live in Beaverton and work in Tigard. Wilsonville/Woodburn maybe?


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

mattkim1337 said:


> Oh you're the Spotify SPDIF guy lol. I would like to hear your setup . I live in Beaverton and work in Tigard. Wilsonville/Woodburn maybe?


Yea im down. Know any good spots? There doesn't seem to be any rain that day. Might be a tad chilly but whatevs. 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

Met up with Matt on Friday night, super cool install  I'm always down for a little meetup, nice to see a few people in the area on here.


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Let's get something going everyone 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Im free on the weekends. Whenever

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I am free on weekends too. If forest grove is not to far we could meet at my buddies stereo shop and could bbq for lunch on a Saturday


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hammer1 said:


> I am free on weekends too. If forest grove is not to far we could meet at my buddies stereo shop and could bbq for lunch on a Saturday


Grove is good with me. I got friends there too. Idk how long this nice weather is gonna hold. So the next two weekends might be ideal.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

Forest Grove is cool with me, I think I'm going camping this weekend but would be free the weekend after


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Sounds fun. Let's plan for the following weekend then?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sounds good

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I think I'm around...current install isn't much to write home about. Is the shop in FG Kramers (or something like that)? If so stopped there years ago and was pretty impressed. There are also some pretty solid wineries nearby...just sayin'.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

mfenske said:


> I think I'm around...current install isn't much to write home about. Is the shop in FG Kramers (or something like that)? If so stopped there years ago and was pretty impressed. There are also some pretty solid wineries nearby...just sayin'.


I actually have a friend who works at one of the wineries..

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Anyone who wants to meet up this Saturday, PM me your phone number so I can start a group text and we can coordinate time and meeting place.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

For anyone else nearby, we have 4 people so far meeting up on Saturday at 11am. Washington Square Mall. Let me know if you can make it.


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Planning another meet up in the Portland Metro area. Whoever wants to and is in the area. Post here !

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 207315 (Jan 6, 2019)

Count me in. A meetup date might help motivate me to get my system done.


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

We are planning a meetup date of February 2nd, Saturday for anyone in the area who wants to hang out, show cars, talk audio etc. Post here if you want to join!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

yea..


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

There kicking off the Season early with 3 Iasca events next month one the 9th and 16th and the 23rd. Who all is going.
Saturday, March 9, 2019 Sight & Sound Audio Connections SPE [SQC | IQC | Bass Boxing | IDBL]

Saturday, March 16, 2019 Audio Northwest SPE [SQC | IQC]

Saturday, March 23, 2019 Sonic Audio SPE [SQC | IQC | Bass Boxing | IDBL]

First time in years there is one in the Portland area.


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting those. I may actually check this out.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Lets try to make a good showing at the Sherwood Oregon event that way maybe we can get more events in Oregon. Who's in for the 23rd in Sherwood


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

I'll be in for the 23rd. Will you be competing?


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Matt and i have been trying to get meets together. He and i and Serious are the only ones around from what i can tell.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

mattkim1337 said:


> I'll be in for the 23rd. Will you be competing?


Yes I will be competing at 2 of the events next month maybe all 3


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Who else wants to go? Seems like it's me and hammer1 so far

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone up for the event in Centralia this Saturday can meet up at Country Cousins


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

So if an event registration opens at 10am, how long would I expect to be there ? I would guess most of the day (5pm ?) if you stick around for the awards. What is a realistic time frame if I just wanted to get some judging feedback ? (and check out a few cars of course). I'd be entering amateur class. This would be for next weekend in Lacy, not this weekend in Centralia.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

preston said:


> So if an event registration opens at 10am, how long would I expect to be there ? I would guess most of the day (5pm ?) if you stick around for the awards. What is a realistic time frame if I just wanted to get some judging feedback ? (and check out a few cars of course). I'd be entering amateur class. This would be for next weekend in Lacy, not this weekend in Centralia.


Depending on turn out they can last till 4 to 5pm. There is always a good turn out in Lacey. Everyone there will let you demo too


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Anyone else going to the event at Sonic Audio on March 23rd? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

mattkim1337 said:


> Anyone else going to the event at Sonic Audio on March 23rd?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Didn't Kno there was one.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

We need a good Oregon showing so there will be more events in Oregon. Good turn out right now in Lacey Washington. Would like to see the same next Saturday


----------



## shizzon (Nov 15, 2018)

Hello All,

I posted this in the "General Discussion" section but perhaps this is a better place:

I'm working on an install in my 2017 Jeep Compass and will hopefully be completing the build over the next couple months.

I am using JL's FiX-86/TwK-88 to tap into the factory line-level signal and perform DSP functions (EQ, TA, and general crossover settings) and have installed JL's 3-way C7 components as my front stage. Tweeters and mid-range drivers are in DIY A-Pillars while the 6.5" Mid-bass drivers are in the door locations.

This is my first time working with an active setup, and after having spent a great deal of time and effort on the installation of the components used I am thinking that It would be worth investing in having the system tuned by someone with experience in the matter.

Is there anyone in the Southern Oregon area that would be interested in helping me optimize the sound of my Jeep? I am willing to invest both time and money to ensure that all of my efforts to provide an adequate install are not in vain due to a poor tune; If anyone is interested in helping me out while making some cash please do not hesitate to send me a message!

Best Regards,


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Didn't Kno there was one.
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


Best place to get info on PNW IASCA SQ events is the IASCA NW Show List group on Facebook. Here's a link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/258204417596554/


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Whoever is going to the meet at Sonic Audio tomorrow, pm me your phone number so we can all meet up and know who's who.


----------



## wingnutjeep17 (Mar 28, 2019)

Hey guys, I'm pretty new here but my friend and I are starting to get into car audio more in depth and it'd be cool to meet up with some people that are more helpful than most of the lame shops between Corvallis and Portland. If there's anything before surf City post it up.


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

More locals are always welcome. Let's find some events or do some get togethers going.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

wingnutjeep17 said:


> Hey guys, I'm pretty new here but my friend and I are starting to get into car audio more in depth and it'd be cool to meet up with some people that are more helpful than most of the lame shops between Corvallis and Portland. If there's anything before surf City post it up.


Where you located

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## wingnutjeep17 (Mar 28, 2019)

Jscoyne2 said:


> wingnutjeep17 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I'm pretty new here but my friend and I are starting to get into car audio more in depth and it'd be cool to meet up with some people that are more helpful than most of the lame shops between Corvallis and Portland. If there's anything before surf City post it up.
> ...


I'm in Corvallis, but my friend is in Salem so I'm there quite a bit


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

wingnutjeep17 said:


> I'm in Corvallis, but my friend is in Salem so I'm there quite a bit


Im in Salem. Lmk when your around. Ill give you a demo. 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## wingnutjeep17 (Mar 28, 2019)

Jscoyne2 said:


> wingnutjeep17 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Corvallis, but my friend is in Salem so I'm there quite a bit
> ...


That would be awesome, I appreciate it. I PM'd you, thanks.


----------



## Driftdad541 (Aug 8, 2019)

Hello everyone! New to this site as of this year. Been out of the car audio game for about a decade Finishing up a 3 way active with sub build in my scion xB by years end. Was wondering who's going to Surf city this weekend. I'm planning on attending both days to check out the local setups and get some demos. Next year I'm hoping to hit every event in the pacific northwest that I can make it to. Can't wait to see and hear all the sweet installs.


----------



## kdittoe (Apr 24, 2019)

Driftdad541 said:


> Hello everyone! New to this site as of this year. Been out of the car audio game for about a decade Finishing up a 3 way active with sub build in my scion xB by years end. Was wondering who's going to Surf city this weekend. I'm planning on attending both days to check out the local setups and get some demos. Next year I'm hoping to hit every event in the pacific northwest that I can make it to. Can't wait to see and hear all the sweet installs.


I'll be there for the SQ stuff on Saturday. I'll be in my grey F-150 if you want to stop by and say hi. 
Kevin


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

Up here in Kirkland WA, don't think I will be making it down to Lincoln OR !
Was looking forward to the event in Everett WA on Sep 6th but looks like its been cancelled.

If anyone sees other events coming up please post them here as I only check the IASCA calendar once in a while, but am subscribed to this thread.
I entered an event last year and figured I'd be on some email list but other than one notice about the event I was signed up for I've never received anything else.


----------



## kdittoe (Apr 24, 2019)

preston said:


> Up here in Kirkland WA, don't think I will be making it down to Lincoln OR !
> Was looking forward to the event in Everett WA on Sep 6th but looks like its been cancelled.
> 
> If anyone sees other events coming up please post them here as I only check the IASCA calendar once in a while, but am subscribed to this thread.
> I entered an event last year and figured I'd be on some email list but other than one notice about the event I was signed up for I've never received anything else.


Check out www.northwestspl.com for local events. Right now everything is cancelled except Surf, but hopefully a few will get added to the schedule soon.


----------



## Driftdad541 (Aug 8, 2019)

Oh wow. I was planning on hitting the iasca event. Bummer. Thanks for the update! Yeah I'll be there Saturday afternoon. And Sunday. I'm Luke btw. See you there. Hopefully this next year is better. If not we could probably get some group meets going at least.


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

I'll be at Surf City on Saturday competing in SQ. If anyone wants to meet up let me know.


----------



## Driftdad541 (Aug 8, 2019)

I'm down to meet up. I'm definitely trying to plug in with more audiophiles in our region. Seems like we're few and far between. I don't think I'll be bringing my scion this time though. It's apart awaiting fiberglass on my pillars and dash. I'm stoked for this weekend! Haven't been to a good sound off in a long time


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh Christ - never mind. That was for 2020. Forgot what year it was.
I saw something Oregon for April but that was it. If there is anything going on please put it in this thread.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I saw something about an event March 14 at Audio NW in Lacey ?
it was totally random that I happened to check \this site NorthwestSPL

How the heck is anyone supposed to know about these things !
Anyone know anything about it ? I think I will head down if its for real.


----------



## LimpCroissaint (May 18, 2021)

Is anyone going to the IASCA event in Wapato, WA next weekend?


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

Sounds like its just SPL stuff, so it didn't interest me. 
someone please post if they hear of any SQ events going on somewhat near Seattle. 
Not gonna drive down to LIncoln City just for a stereo comp !


----------



## LimpCroissaint (May 18, 2021)

preston said:


> Sounds like its just SPL stuff, so it didn't interest me.
> someone please post if they hear of any SQ events going on somewhat near Seattle.
> Not gonna drive down to LIncoln City just for a stereo comp !


Im thinking about going to Wapato next weekend for the IASCA event. I also plan on going to Lincoln City for the Soundoff, but then again I'm just getting into the whole stereo competition scene (as a spectator) and MUST see it haha. I mainly just want to go to hear peoples systems and get ideas for my own vehicle which is just for fun. I've never been in a vehicle with really good imaging and really want to experience it. I'm from Seattle too if you ever want to get together and talk stereo and bounce ideas around!


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

There is an SQ event this Sunday August 1st in Olympia.
I'm planning to be there in a silver 2006 Chrysler 300c






1X (Olympia, WA) Waves of Olympia – IASCA Worldwide, Inc.







iasca.com


----------



## kdittoe (Apr 24, 2019)

I’ll be at the IASCA event this Sunday in Olympia as well. There will be some very good sounding vehicles there. Check out my convertible if you stop by.


----------



## LimpCroissaint (May 18, 2021)

preston said:


> There is an SQ event this Sunday August 1st in Olympia.
> I'm planning to be there in a silver 2006 Chrysler 300c
> 
> 
> ...


Your competing? I was kinda thinking about going, I'm from Seattle. I noticed it said "invite only" thats only for competitors not spectators right?


----------



## kdittoe (Apr 24, 2019)

LimpCroissaint said:


> Your competing? I was kinda thinking about going, I'm from Seattle. I noticed it said "invite only" thats only for competitors not spectators right?


It’s open to the public


----------



## LimpCroissaint (May 18, 2021)

kdittoe said:


> It’s open to the public


Ok cool man I may just see ya there then! My daily driver that has my main system is down (not a competition vehicle, just for fun) so I'm driving my 2000 Cherokee XJ lately. I did just wire it up yesterday though so today I should be able to get the time to install a sub and atleast have a bit of thump in it


----------



## LimpCroissaint (May 18, 2021)

I'll be at the SPL competition at the Tacoma Car Toys today if anyones going and wants to ******** for a bit. I'll be the shorter white guy wearing a white wife beater and tan shorts walking around with a girl and a little boy. Hope to see some DIYMA members there!


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

So Surf City Soundoff 2021 is delayed due to Covid. Though I cant find any more info as to when its delayed. Anyone got info?


----------



## LimpCroissaint (May 18, 2021)

Jscoyne2 said:


> So Surf City Soundoff 2021 is delayed due to Covid. Though I cant find any more info as to when its delayed. Anyone got info?


Oh no... Really? Thats terrible news. I've had the time off set up from work for a couple months now and me and my girl have been looking forward to it. Ya, if anyone has any info on the new schedule, please keep up updated. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Surf city is now October 2-3

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Welderjoewa (May 14, 2021)

Hey there, I'm pretty new here but I'm currently in the process of my SQ build, be it early in the process, but I was planning on going to the Cruzin to Colby event, any one else from here going?

Does anyone know the likelihood of hearing a demo of any SQ cars? 

I was a fabricator/installer for a car audio shop back in the day but I'm looking for a good reference point for my build as I personally have not had much exposure to any thing other than factory "higher end" systems as of late.


----------



## kdittoe (Apr 24, 2019)

There is and IASCA event at Sight and Sound in Centralia/Chehalis this weekend (March 5th, 2022). Registration opens at 9am and judging starts at 10. SQC and IQC, $30 per format or $50 for both.

Sunday March 6th is SPL at the same location


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up ! 
Too short of notice for me I have plans but I'm glad this is happening. 
I've entered 2 different IASCA events, can't believe they don't maintain some kind of mailing list to give us notice of local events.


----------



## kdittoe (Apr 24, 2019)

preston said:


> Thanks for the heads up !
> Too short of notice for me I have plans but I'm glad this is happening.
> I've entered 2 different IASCA events, can't believe they don't maintain some kind of mailing list to give us notice of local events.


Check out this site


Upcoming Events – NorthwestSPL


----------



## GB4runner (Dec 9, 2019)

I am going to the Centralia event, will be my first event for my rig.


----------



## kdittoe (Apr 24, 2019)

IASCA 2X SQC and IQC at Platinum Car Audio in Puyallup on Sunday April, 3rd. 
Pre-registration is required at this link
2X Platinum Car Audio Pre-reg | IASCA Worldwide Inc. (square.site)


----------



## kdittoe (Apr 24, 2019)

IASCA SQC and IQC at Audio Northwest in Lacey, WA on Saturday June 11th.
1X (Lacey, WA) Audio Northwest SQ Soundoff – IASCA Worldwide, Inc.


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

SAT15
April 15
*2X (Lacey, WA) Audio Northwest SQ Soundoff*
Audio Northwest 4708 Pacific Avenue , Lacey, WA
Audio Northwest 4708 Pacific Ave. Lacey, WA 98503 Saturday, April 15, 2023 Registration 9AM DPE (2x) SQC/IQC Entry $30 for one format, $50 for both. Contact: Travis Chin [email protected]



Unfortunately I have a MTB race that weekend dang it. I really like to come out and get some actual feedback on my system, I'd actually like to bring both of my vehicles. But I'm not going to skip a race to do it.......

But wanted to let people know.


----------

